# Wow...



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33610512&ni...tedly-caught-in-italys-po-river&s_cid=queue-4


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I <3 catfish....


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I was hoping the story was about how this guy caught him noodling. Either way that is one big fish.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

The fish looks like a wels (Silurus glanis). That species can become enormous. There are even legends of them eating children.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> I <3 catfish....


What the heck does <3 mean? It looks like "I less-than/sideways scrotum catfish....
Keep in mind that I'm old (53) and I'm behind on this innernet gibberish. Splain please.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't feel bad long bow, I haven't hit 30 yet and had to have it explained to me a few weeks ago...

It's supposed to resemble a heart?? Or so that's what I'm told


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2015)

Very big fish, Amazing!
Wildlife World Tech


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

<3 looks like King Faruks naked butt sideways on a bar stool


----------

